# DirecTV doesnt have same remote management features as DiSHTV DVR?



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

After being with Dish for more than 3 years, enjoying wonderful customer service, dirt cheap prices and wonderful DVR technology, I switched to DirecTV just for their MRV feature. However, I today found out that DirecTV is years behind DISH's DVR in terms of remote management. All those ads that DirecTV shows about remotely scheduling recordings etc, made me feel cheated. 

Let me explain my current understanding and maybe experts here can debunk any of my misunderstandings, if any.

On Dish, I can remotely schedule recordings. It is as full featured as sitting in front of my DVR. It shows todays schedule, shows conflicts, allows me to schedule new recordings, shows any new conflicts, lets me resolve conflicts manually, skip recordings, shows me "record" status icon on the guide itself.

On Direct, all I can do is click on a program in the guide and say "record". It doesnt show me on the guide itself if a program is already scheduled for recording, or if there is any conflict or let me resolve a conflict. Doesnt show me today's recording schedule, any skips, any conflicts or even when I click record on a program, doesnt show me if its already scheduled for recording. Basically, its a one-trick pony. 

On Dish, I can remotely manage my DVR disk space. It shows me whats already recorded and lets me delete, keep and manage disk space. Its extremely useful esp when I am traveling and I can decided on a daily basis what to keep and what to delete to manage my space till I return home.

On Direct, Nothing, Nada, no sir, sorry, nothing like that. 

What gives? Feel totally cheated. I would rather get a Dish DVR with no MRV capability than this. 

Experts ... please pitch in and educate and newbie.

Regards


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

You'll get used to it. There is technically actually no need to have remote management. I feel the only reason D* has this feature is if you forget to schedule a recording. Remember, D* MAY add the full remote management feature in the future. My Personal Opinion: I would now go CRAZY without MRV, so that is a winner for D*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dishrox said:


> What gives? Feel totally cheated. I would rather get a Dish DVR with no MRV capability than this.


You are right in all your statements...
But this one has me perplexed.

You find more value in managing your recordings, when you are away from home.... then being able to watch those recordings in any room in your house (that has a TV and BOX) ?

How often are you modifying your recordings remotely? VS actually watching them?

As to feeling cheated... DIRECTV has never stated that we had those, and the feature set of our mobile apps is very well documented.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, MRV is awesome! Actually, I love how easy it is that you dont need extra cabling. Maybe my expectations for DirecTV were too high. But anyone who has used Dish remote access knows how good it is. Amazingly full loaded with features.

As for MRV over remote access, I have two HD tvs, and we watch only one of them at any given time. So even though I love the convenience of MRV, Dish dual tuner receiver has more value and features for me, albeit the signal on second tv is SD. If and when Dish gives an HD signal on the second TV, that will beat DirecTV MRV for me. 

If and when I get more than 2 HDTVs, DirecTV MRV does more for me than Dish dual tuner. 

But it was a severe disappointment to see the DirecTV hype about remotely scheduling DVR recordings when Dish has a product (remoteaccess) thats definitely way better. I guess, thats marketing.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

dishrox said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After being with Dish for more than 3 years, enjoying wonderful customer service, dirt cheap prices and wonderful DVR technology, *I switched to DirecTV just for their MRV feature. *(snip)





dishrox said:


> Yes, MRV is awesome! Actually, I love how easy it is that you dont need extra cabling. Maybe my expectations for DirecTV were too high. But anyone who has used Dish remote access knows how good it is. Amazingly full loaded with features.
> 
> As for MRV over remote access, I have two HD tvs, and we watch only one of them at any given time. *So even though I love the convenience of MRV, Dish dual tuner receiver has more value and features for me*, albeit the signal on second tv is SD. If and when Dish gives an HD signal on the second TV, that will beat DirecTV MRV for me.
> 
> *If and when I get more than 2 HDTVs, DirecTV MRV does more for me than Dish dual tuner. *(snip)


You are talking in circles. Not sure why you bothered switching.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you need better remote scheduling NOW why not look into getting a Slinbox for one of the receivers, at least you'd have full access to that box for setting up recordings plus you'd be able to view video from it.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

I switched for MRV, hoping that DirecTV already has a equivalent remote DVR management feature. 

I guess the lack of a full featured remote DVR manager is an irritation than a show stopper. Also, I can appreciate MRV and still want some other feature with higher preference, cant I? 

Anyhow, since I already concluded with confidence, with help form this forum, that DirecTV has no equivalent full featured remote DVR manager, this thread has served its purpose.

If anyone has any suggestions on how I may get HD signals on two different TVs (only one active at any given time) with Dish dual tuner DVR, I would really appreciate it. But from my research so far, not possible without doing one of the following:

1) Run an HDMI or component cable from family room to bed room - not feasible for me at the moment
2) Get an SD TV for bed room - I already have Coax running from family room to the bed room - possible
3) Get some expensive equipment to run HDMI over coax - may not be worth the cost

In conclusion, thanks guys for all the info. I tried to mark this thread as "solved"/"closed" .. but cant seem to do so.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

RAD said:


> If you need better remote scheduling NOW why not look into getting a Slinbox for one of the receivers, at least you'd have full access to that box for setting up recordings plus you'd be able to view video from it.


Another device .. another cable ... another power socket .. I like integrated devices than multiple devices. So that trumps my need to do remote dvr management.

Ideally, one device to watch/record/manage DVR on at least two HD TVs. One device, one power socket, one sat cable. I am sure all you guys want that too.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

mashandhogan said:


> You'll get used to it. There is technically actually no need to have remote management.


I wish people like you would stop saying that. How do you know what I need? I also switched from Dish last October and had the same unfortunate realization as the OP. You must not have been with Dish before because the remote capability is awesome.

I have a slingbox so some of those problems are mitigated for me, but because they haven't extended MRV to allow access to all events on all DVR's, I can only manipulate the DVR that's connected to the slingbox, not the others.

Just because you see no need for it doesn't mean other people shouldn't.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

kmcnamara said:


> You must not have been with Dish before because the remote capability is awesome.


True. I used it in its infancy and then when they enhanced it. Its absolutely amazing and DirecTV making so much fuss about scheduling from anywhere is just plain stupid. I wonder why Dish is not pushing its remoteaccess feature at all.

Just to give a few examples of how convenient it is:
1) You realize "House" will run over its time slot this evening by 5 mins. Log in, extend the time
2) You go on a vacation or trip. Remotely manage disk space, recordings so you can keep your favs and skip what you like to
3) You just saw a web ad for an interesting program for tonight, log in, set recording, resolve conflicts
4) You just saw a web ad for a program, log in, set up series, resolve conflicts.

Without this, I have to either run home to extend recording, or make a calendar note to setup some recording after I go home.

Once you use it, you will miss it for sure.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I haven't really kept up with Nomad, but isn't this basically what the coming iPad app will do? Obviously that's not a complete solution if it will be iPad only. Even if you couldn't play back video, the rest of the features on Blackberry, iPhone, Touch, Android etc would be killer.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Everyone has different needs.

I can count on one hand the number of times I've used remote scheduling at all and that's only because I travel every week and there's been a couple of times that I've forgot to schedule a new show that was premiering.

I have no need for anything more advanced than what D* currently has and could even do without that implementation if I needed to.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dishrox said:


> ....
> 
> Just to give a few examples of how convenient it is:
> 1) You realize "House" will run over its time slot this evening by 5 mins. Log in, extend the time
> ...


1.) Sign on directv.com & record the show after House.
2.) Do it before you go or add a 2TB eSATA drive.
3.) Sign on directv.com & set to "definitely record" the show.
4.) Sign on directv.com & set to "definitely record" the show and add series recording...prioritize it later.


----------



## hidef2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey dishrox, quick question..... how is the picture quality (HD only) of D* as compared to Dishnet?

Hidfe2010


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dishrox said:


> ...If anyone has any suggestions on how I may get HD signals on two different TVs (only one active at any given time) with Dish dual tuner DVR, I would really appreciate it. But from my research so far, not possible without doing one of the following:
> 
> 1) Run an HDMI or component cable from family room to bed room - not feasible for me at the moment
> 2) Get an SD TV for bed room - I already have Coax running from family room to the bed room - possible
> ...


I have another solution, but not sure what your definition of expensive is. I did it for about $65 using 100 ft cat 6 cable, a powered HDMI splitter and some HDMI wall plates. If your interested in more details, let me know. By not adding an extra DVR, I basically broke even on the cost of the mirroring fee in a year.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

hidef2010 said:


> Hey dishrox, quick question..... how is the picture quality (HD only) of D* as compared to Dishnet?


I have not found significant difference.

One thing I did find better in dish was the program guide. You can set it up for widescreen TVs, shows more content. AFAIK, DirecTV doesnt seem to have that. But I cant say for sure if the time duration shown in Dish wide screen program guide is more than what DirecTV shows by default.

But DirecTV seems to have the "on demand" feature now for most channels. And its probably using my broadband to download the content. Dish has the same "on demand" feature but didnt have as much selection as DirecTV. And both D's fail miserably compared to comcast "on demand" library. But thats besides the point.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> 1.) Sign on directv.com & record the show after House.
> 2.) Do it before you go or add a 2TB eSATA drive.
> 3.) Sign on directv.com & set to "definitely record" the show.
> 4.) Sign on directv.com & set to "definitely record" the show and add series recording...prioritize it later.


My response would be

Why do you even MRV? Just use an SD TV in your second room or stop watching that much TV! 

Everyone has their preferences. What you are suggesting is not the same was what I want just like what you want is not the same as what I am suggesting.

1) Sign on directv.com & record the show after House. - maybe. what if there is a conflict and I dont care about the show after House. Dish RA lets me configure recording as I want, including starting late.

2.) Do it before you go or add a 2TB eSATA drive - Yes. And I do it before I leave when possible. The whole point of remote access is convenience. Plus, I will gladly add a 2TB drive as soon as you buy me one. 

3.) Sign on directv.com & set to "definitely record" the show. - manage conflicts?

4.) Sign on directv.com & set to "definitely record" the show and add series recording...prioritize it later. - key point being - "later"


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

Just to clarify, this thread is not to flame anyone or Dish or DirecTV or to encourage one over the other. 

I like Dish RA and I like MRV. Ideally, I want both.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Uh, guys, you see the username of the guy you are discussing this with?


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Uh, guys, you see the username of the guy you are discussing this with?


lol ... thats how I create my usernames everywhere. easy to remember. I got my complaints about Dish as well. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Plus, if I had moved from cable even to Dish, I'd think Dish rocked as well. Besides, it's not like it's easy to change your username. In fact, I don't believe a user can change their own with vBulletin, a mod has to do it.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Last month I saw a coworker using the Dish remote manager, and I must admit I was impressed with it (and a bit jealous).


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Plus, if I had moved from cable even to Dish, I'd think Dish rocked as well. Besides, it's not like it's easy to change your username. In fact, I don't believe a user can change their own with vBulletin, a mod has to do it.


I searched, and it seems like 'directvrox' is available.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> a mod has to do it.


I believe only Chris or David can do it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dishrox said:


> Just to clarify, this thread is not to flame anyone or Dish or DirecTV or to encourage one over the other.
> 
> I like Dish RA and I like MRV. Ideally, I want both.


Supposedly Dish will have MRV in a few months (that's "soon" in DirecTV forum speak).

There is a very cool iPad app for remote control of DirecTV boxes. Check out the CE forum.

Having had both, there are things about D* that I miss:
- MRV
- DLB is idiot-proof. I'm always losing my buffer on Dish no matter how careful I am.
- Recording is super easy. On D* you just press one or more times and you're done. With Dish it's always a multi-step process.
- Program info is very detailed and searchable. Dish gives you a 2 or 3 sentence blurb and that's it.

Otherwise I'm much happier with Dish.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

dishrox said:


> True. I used it in its infancy and then when they enhanced it. Its absolutely amazing and DirecTV making so much fuss about scheduling from anywhere is just plain stupid. I wonder why Dish is not pushing its remoteaccess feature at all.
> 
> Just to give a few examples of how convenient it is:
> 1) You realize "House" will run over its time slot this evening by 5 mins. Log in, extend the time
> ...


IMHO, the Directv DVR model is much more reliable when it comes to auto-padding the episode run-overs, first-runs that are moved to different or expanded time-slot(s) and actually getting those last 20 seconds of the recordings that Dish annoyingly misses and forces the user to pad shows and resolve the conflicts that the model creates.

Been there, done that! My frequent complaints to Dish about stop/start times of scheduled season passes and missed scheduling for out-of-norm time-slots or bonus episodes were ignored by Dish (as least for me, going back to May, 2009). The prioritizer in the Directv DVR handles more conflicts without user intervention. I can set "House" as a Series Link and forget it. A most recent example of a hindrance was when Tribune had an error in the guide which caused a lot of Directv's HD-DVRs to schedule "Fringe" the following night because the "HDTV" identifier was missing. Scheduling a day later was a minor inconvenience but the episode was not missed and many of us knew the source of the issue but the HD-DVR was able to resolve the issue on its own.

Would I like more scheduling access? Yes! And maybe it's being addressed by APP and HD-DVR f/w. I'm hoping that Directv will continue to expand DLNA compatibility to include current DLNA devices, not just upcoming new RVU alliance devices. I haven't gotten heavily involved with IP access (none beyond my desktop PC) but it's there for those with the toys and the inclination. I'm viewing from a distance to see which device/APP/price-point suits me.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Supposedly Dish will have MRV in a few months (that's "soon" in DirecTV forum speak).
> 
> *There is a very cool iPad app for remote control of DirecTV boxes. Check out the CE forum.*
> 
> ...


Actually, there is a thread here with a link to a web page in the General DIRECTV forums that allows for remote ip control of your HDDVR's! It works good and is pretty handy.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, I just scheduled a recording on Jeopardy from the DVR scheduler on DirecTV web site to record the episodes when Watson is competing.

http://video.pbs.org/video/1786674622?starttime=916000

At least I wish they showed on the scheduler which programs are scheduled.

Guys, all said and done, Dish remote access is a very useful tool. I wish every tv provider had it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dishrox said:


> ok, I just scheduled a recording on Jeopardy from the DVR scheduler on DirecTV web site to record the episodes when Watson is competing.
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/video/1786674622?starttime=916000
> 
> ...


If you pull up the Guide and a show is scheduled to record, it will have the R or R)) symbol next to it.

- Merg


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dishrox said:


> ok, I just scheduled a recording on Jeopardy from the DVR scheduler on DirecTV web site to record the episodes when Watson is competing.
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/video/1786674622?starttime=916000
> 
> ...


I haven't used the DirecTV website for remote recording since I got my Android phone, I don't know how well the apps work for the other Smart phones but this one works great and it's super fast. You can see something you want to record and pop it up on your phone in no time.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I haven't used the DirecTV website for remote recording since I got my Android phone, I don't know how well the apps work for the other Smart phones but this one works great and it's super fast. You can see something you want to record and pop it up on your phone in no time.


Yep, app is pretty cool. doesnt show recording status though you can set recordings.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

The Merg said:


> If you pull up the Guide and a show is scheduled to record, it will have the R or R)) symbol next to it.
> 
> - Merg


Are you referring to the guide on the STB or on the web site? web site doesnt show. STB is fine.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Go Beavs said:


> Actually, there is a thread here with a link to a web page in the General DIRECTV forums that allows for remote ip control of your HDDVR's! It works good and is pretty handy.


That app can only be used when you are on the same network as the DVR so it wouldn't really be useful for remote access.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

What I don't understand is you seemed to be under the impression that DirecTV had RA features like Dish and like Earl pointed out, DirecTV does not and never has marketed such features or claim to have them. So you should have known coming in that DirecTV was missing a feature that Dish has that you counted on.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like Dish is closer to replaytvs old system they implemented many years ago... I am sad that Directv doesn't have that as well, but I think the ipad ap is the first step toward getting it, along with the nomad.. AT least thats what I hoped.. Full remote access is better than what Directv has now, but then, what directv does offer now is a simple and fast solution, that is probably what 95% of their customers would actually use, where as I wonder how many people would actually use full access...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dishrox said:


> Are you referring to the guide on the STB or on the web site? web site doesnt show. STB is fine.


Was referring to the STB, which I thought is what to which you were referring. If you were referring to the on-line Guide, then yes, there is no indication there.

- Merg


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> That app can only be used when you are on the same network as the DVR so it wouldn't really be useful for remote access.


Very true. That website wouldn't be good for remote management of your DVR's.

The post I quoted talked about using an iPad as a remote and my answer was in response to that.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread has some thoughts going....

I too regret everytime i pull out a dishnet system, i mostly install directv. Today was another one. they had a 722 in single mode and a 612. The 612 is pretty comparable to the hr24-500, being thats it dual tuner for one HD tv. 

We swapped them out to a hr24-500 with a h24-700 with MRV, oh wow i never realized those "older" folks knew what they were doing. The sales guy told them Directv's mrv will do everything their dish system does.....wow it doesnt even come CLOSE!!! First they lost 2 recording tuners, so that was bad, they lost priority list and just the general list of timers altogether, that was worse, they also lost the ability to stretch the local channels (only available in HD and is an Mpeg4 market) and they didnt like that either being that half the shows on locals are still SD during the day. Apparently they have 4 shows recording every night at 7 or 8 o clock.

I ended up having them buy another hr24-500 to replace the h24-700, and they didnt want mrv as he didnt want to see her shows and vice versa. So they were almost at where they were but still lost those 3 or 4 other MAIN features they used daily.

Directv is still way behind in general for user friendliness and features.


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the features that the D* iPhone has. Even for the casual use I need it for, it comes in handy when out and forgot to set a recording or you hear something you want to record, while out, but you know you'll forget to set it when you get home. Also the search feature is great. I switched from comcast after working for them as a installer for 11 years and spinal injuries and multiple spinal sugeries led to my firing, lawsuit there. All they tried to do is brainwash the techs into bad mouthing any dish service to customers. The fact is they knew D* is way better and by far does not nickel and dime you for every single thing you have. Comcast charges 18 bucks per Dvr and another 20 a month just for mvr also 12 per hd box. If I had everything I have with D* on comcrap it would cost about 300 a month. Instead I pay 85 for the first year and the 130. I am a D* subscriber for life. Also where else can I get a great looking Pittsburgh steelers remote, I love my steelers remote.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodean said:


> This thread has some thoughts going....
> 
> I too regret everytime i pull out a dishnet system, i mostly install directv. Today was another one. they had a 722 in single mode and a 612. The 612 is pretty comparable to the hr24-500, being thats it dual tuner for one HD tv.
> 
> We swapped them out to a hr24-500 with a h24-700 with MRV, oh wow i never realized those "older" folks knew what they were doing. The sales guy told them Directv's mrv will do everything their dish system does.....wow it doesnt even come CLOSE!!! ...


Given that dish does not have MRV, at least not one comparable to DirecTV's. I assume that the sales guy meant "a DirecTV system with MRV will do everything their dish system will do?"



> First they lost 2 recording tuners, so that was bad, ...


Well in the reverse if I moved from having two DVRs with DirecTV to dish with a DVR and STB receiver, wouldn't I lose two recording tuners as well?



> they lost priority list and just the general list of timers altogether, ...


Not exactly sure what these "general list of timers" are, but DirecTV DVRs also have recording prioritizers.



> ... that was worse, they also lost the ability to stretch the local channels (only available in HD and is an Mpeg4 market) and they didnt like that either being that half the shows on locals are still SD during the day. Apparently they have 4 shows recording every night at 7 or 8 o clock.


Now granted this may be a problem for subscribers in the Ka band/MPEG-4 only local markets who don't like pillar-boxing. But while stretching and zooming in on an HD image is inflexible if allowed at all on many HDTV sets, a lot have a setting that will at least do a fixed zoom on the picture enough to eliminate the pillar bars on up-converted 4:3 material and is better than stretch-o-vision IMO, even with the slight loss of PQ from zooming.

On my Samsung HDTV for instance it's called "Wide Fit." Did you check to see what TV display settings these customer's sets may have had to help in this situation?



> ... I ended up having them buy another hr24-500 to replace the h24-700, and they didnt want mrv as he didnt want to see her shows and vice versa. So they were almost at where they were but still lost those 3 or 4 other MAIN features they used daily.


You could have told them its still a very convenient feature to have anyway in case they changed their minds or have situations where they would want to stream recorded shows between their boxes.

I mean they don't have to use it if they do not wish to and may turn off the "Unified Playlist" to show only their local recordings on their separate boxes.



> ... Directv is still way behind in general for user friendliness and features.


Can't say as I agree with your assessments here, but to each his own I suppose.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

blaqhauq said:


> I like the features that the D* iPhone has. Even for the casual use I need it for, it comes in handy when out and forgot to set a recording or you hear something you want to record, while out, but you know you'll forget to set it when you get home. Also the search feature is great. I switched from comcast after working for them as a installer for 11 years and spinal injuries and multiple spinal sugeries led to my firing, lawsuit there. All they tried to do is brainwash the techs into bad mouthing any dish service to customers. *The fact is they knew D* is way better and by far does not nickel and dime you for every single thing you have. Comcast charges 18 bucks per Dvr and another 20 a month just for mvr also 12 per hd box. If I had everything I have with D* on comcrap it would cost about 300 a month. Instead I pay 85 for the first year and the 130. I am a D* subscriber for life. Also where else can I get a great looking Pittsburgh steelers remote, I love my steelers remote.*


Yeah ...

And to add comical insult to injury I understand Comcast even charges right down to a small rental fee on the remote control ...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> GNot exactly sure what these "general list of timers" are, but DirecTV DVRs also have recording prioritizers.


I believe that refers to a common list of upcoming recording events which can be viewed on all TV's. Right now, MRV allows you to see the combined list of recordings, but not a combined list of upcoming recordings. If D* would add that, MRV would be much improved IMO. I hope they're working on it. It's frustrating to be downstairs at one DVR and wonder if I've got an event scheduled on the upstairs DVR.


----------



## dishrox (Dec 30, 2008)

I just realized, no pause / buffer on the second receiver. This seriously pisses me off.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dishrox said:


> I just realized, no pause / buffer on the second receiver. This seriously pisses me off.


Well, it's not a DVR. Can a non DVR on Dish pause and buffer? No.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe that the Dish HD DVRs can be set to show 3 hours by 6 channels with P.I.G.

That would equate to seeing the networks entire evening schedule on one screen.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Well, it's not a DVR. Can a non DVR on Dish pause and buffer? No.


Not even when it is converted to a DVR by adding a USB 2.0 hard drive can it do trick play stuff.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Well in the reverse if I moved from having two DVRs with DirecTV to dish with a DVR and STB receiver, wouldn't I lose two recording tuners as well?


 This isnt really the situation. Direct offers 1 free HD DVR, dish offers up to 3 HD dvrs for free, no cost. I personally have 4 DVRS with dish, 4 boxes, running 6 seperate tvs. So basically it costs $150 to add a second dvr to direct.....well thats what my retailer charges anyway, they did have a promo for like a week at the end of summer that the 2nd dvr was $50 but that was short lived. So going to free stuff to pay for equipment is the deal breaker.



HoTat2 said:


> Not exactly sure what these "general list of timers" are, but DirecTV DVRs also have recording prioritizers.


 The dish list shows all your dvr recordings, upcoming and the priority on a scale from 1-100, also have a screen showing which programs are not recording due to rerun or priority has skipped them. Theres about 4 main screens of info that direct doesnt even come close to offer, its basically all by memory on direct and if someone else setup a recording other than you all you can do i browse the guide through 300 channels for the upcoming week to see whats going to be recorded or not. Big FAIL on Directs part.



HoTat2 said:


> Now granted this may be a problem for subscribers in the Ka band/MPEG-4 only local markets who don't like pillar-boxing. But while stretching and zooming in on an HD image is inflexible if allowed at all on many HDTV sets, a lot have a setting that will at least do a fixed zoom on the picture enough to eliminate the pillar bars on up-converted 4:3 material and is better than stretch-o-vision IMO, even with the slight loss of PQ from zooming.


both of thier tvs had a cinestretch, but that involves chaning that per show, per hour, per day back and forth between HD broadcast in widescreen and then SD broadcast with black bars that the receiver wont stretch at all even in original mode like it would stretch on a non local and SD channel.



HoTat2 said:


> On my Samsung HDTV for instance it's called "Wide Fit." Did you check to see what TV display settings these customer's sets may have had to help in this situation?


 This mode does cut off vital info when doing this on a local with SD broadcast with black bars, it ends up cutting off the snow cancellations and other vital info



HoTat2 said:


> You could have told them its still a very convenient feature to have anyway in case they changed their minds or have situations where they would want to stream recorded shows between their boxes.


they wanted them completely seperated so they had me cancel MRV, he didnt want to see the crap she recorded and vice versa, they wanted it to be just like dish



HoTat2 said:


> Can't say as I agree with your assessments here, but to each his own I suppose.


 Its not really to each his own, its just a major lacking of direct with not the setup but management of recordings. HUGE FAIL!! YOu cant really bring your side in on the subject if you dont know how both systems work.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jodean said:


> ...
> 
> The dish list shows all your dvr recordings, upcoming and the priority on a scale from 1-100, also have a screen showing which programs are not recording due to rerun or priority has skipped them. Theres about 4 main screens of info that direct doesnt even come close to offer, *its basically all by memory on direct and if someone else setup a recording other than you all you can do i browse the guide through 300 channels for the upcoming week to see whats going to be recorded or not. Big FAIL on Directs part.*
> 
> ...


What??????? The 'To-Do List' tells exactly what's recording for the next 2 weeks. 'Manage Recordings' is pretty thorough.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Jodean said:


> The dish list shows all your dvr recordings, upcoming and the priority on a scale from 1-100, also have a screen showing which programs are not recording due to rerun or priority has skipped them. Theres about 4 main screens of info that direct doesnt even come close to offer, its basically all by memory on direct and if someone else setup a recording other than you all you can do i browse the guide through 300 channels for the upcoming week to see whats going to be recorded or not. Big FAIL on Directs part.


Dude...it's called the "To Do List" which has all this info for you on DirecTV. Same thing that Tivo had. Been there since day one.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jodean said:


> This isnt really the situation. Direct offers 1 free HD DVR, dish offers up to 3 HD dvrs for free, no cost. I personally have 4 DVRS with dish, 4 boxes, running 6 seperate tvs. So basically it costs $150 to add a second dvr to direct.....well thats what my retailer charges anyway, they did have a promo for like a week at the end of summer that the 2nd dvr was $50 but that was short lived. So going to free stuff to pay for equipment is the deal breaker. ...


You mean dish offers up to three of their HD DVRs free of charge to new subscribers, even their best ones? :eek2:

So if I asked for say three 922s or 922Ks free of charge to sign up, dish will provide them?

If so then I will certainly give dish their due props for that over DirecTV. :gott:



> ... The dish list shows all your dvr recordings, upcoming and the priority on a scale from 1-100, also have a screen showing which programs are not recording due to rerun or priority has skipped them. Theres about 4 main screens of info that direct doesnt even come close to offer, its basically all by memory on direct and if someone else setup a recording other than you all you can do i browse the guide through 300 channels for the upcoming week to see whats going to be recorded or not. Big FAIL on Directs part


.

As others have already responded, the "To Do List" which DirecTV has featured for years on their DVRs combined with the "Series Manager," and I would add the "History" list can more than supply all of this above.



> ... both of thier tvs had a cinestretch, but that involves chaning that per show, per hour, per day back and forth between HD broadcast in widescreen and then SD broadcast with black bars that the receiver wont stretch at all even in original mode like it would stretch on a non local and SD channel.


OK, I'll admit its not the best solution for those in the MPEG-4 only markets who have an aversion to pillar-boxing. But before I become overly critical of DirecTV for this, does dish always supply both HD channels and an SD mirror to all their local markets?



> ... This mode does cut off vital info when doing this on a local with SD broadcast with black bars, it ends up cutting off the snow cancellations and other vital info


I don't really see this happen on my Wide Fit setting if the station properly positions any pertinent graphic info. in the 4:3 safe area. Even with the guide up the slight vertical and horizontal cropping that results does not really cut off any information.



> ... They wanted them completely seperated so they had me cancel MRV, he didnt want to see the crap she recorded and vice versa, they wanted it to be just like dish


Then I must say I'm confused as to why they chose to leave dish to begin with. 

And did you explain to them that even with MRV this sort of isolation may be accomplished at option by simply electing to display only the local playlist on each box?

Or that MRV may be essentially disabled altogether by turning off playlist sharing?



> ... Its not really to each his own, its just a major lacking of direct with not the setup but management of recordings. HUGE FAIL!! YOu cant really bring your side in on the subject if you dont know how both systems work.


But I certainly can speak about criticisms of DirecTV as a sub. since '95. and I can't honestly say any of these are really "hugh failings."

Though as I said, I will give dish their just kudos for offering up to three free HD DVRs to new subs. if true.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> You mean dish offers up to three of their HD DVRs free of charge to new subscribers, even their best ones? :eek2:
> 
> So if I asked for say three 922s or 922Ks free of charge to sign up, dish will provide them?


The 922 is special ... there is an extra lease fee of $199 and one can only lease ONE.
Additional 922s must be purchased.

Only the first HD DVR (other than a 922) is free ... additional DVRs are $99 each (lease).
HD receivers are the same price as SD receivers. One can get three HD receivers free ... one can be a DVR at no additional cost.

(If one needs to verify this, simply run through the options in DISH's cart.)



> OK, I'll admit its not the best solution for those in the MPEG-4 only markets who have an aversion to pillar-boxing. But before I become overly critical of DirecTV for this, does dish always supply both HD channels and an SD mirror to all their local markets?


DISH provides only the HD version of local channels carried in HD for customers on the "Eastern Arc" (61.5-72.7-77) satellites. When a local is upgraded from SD to HD the SD is turned off. The "Western Arc" (119-110-129) is still used by SD only equipment so the SDs remain up in MPEG2 for most of the markets on "Western Arc".

"Eastern Arc" is MPEG4 only ... every receiver on the account must be MPEG4 - so there is no need for the SD locals as every receiver can get the HD version (and HD locals are included even if a customer does not subscribe to a HD package). For non-local channels DISH is still transmitting the SD versions even on the MPEG4 Eastern Arc.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

mashandhogan said:


> You'll get used to it. There is technically actually no need to have remote management. I feel the only reason D* has this feature is if you forget to schedule a recording. Remember, D* MAY add the full remote management feature in the future. My Personal Opinion: I would now go CRAZY without MRV, so that is a winner for D*


One can use the same argument about anything, there is technically actually no need to have a DVR as one can watch the show. Convenience, impulse and laziness are three good reasons I have used to remotely program my DVRs. I may be away from home base when I learn about an upcoming program, for example the new Larry the Cable guy program on History. He was promoting the show on XM radio and when I got to work I was able to use my Android app to program my dvr. During the Hockey All star game my son was visiting his Mom. He called and asked me to set the all star game on his DVR. I was able to do it from my chair downstair, rather than having to go to his bedroom to program the DVR.

Wether one needs all the features the OP is requesting, I don't know. I certainly don't however I can respect the OP's need.


----------

